# please tell me what you think.



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

My daughter adopted a beagle/jack russell mix ( I'd told her to get a beagle because she has young children - 6, 3 and newborn) and wanted a dog.

I knew she needed an easy dog.

Well she took this one without asking me and it's definitely more Jack Russell than beagle! Not only that, but it has serious resource guarding issues.

She called a trainer recommended by the rescue folk that provided the dog. He was bitten when trying to elicit the behavior - yep, drew blood.

Anyway, he told her it wasn't easy to train out and with three little ones, better to find another home.

The rescues have no room and she loves the dog but is rightfully worried about her children being bitten.

Now the same trainer called and offered to keep the dog for a week and work with him with his own dogs... for $200.

I'm not sure that will cure the little dog, but wonder if any of you has dealt with this in a small dog.

Do you think trainer can help, or is she throwing good money after bad?

Thanks,

Anne


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Rehome the dog asap.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I agree. Rehome the dog. The kids safety is more important. Not that resource guarding is not fixable, just don't think this is the right situation. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

After growing up with a beagle and still having scars from his bites, and toys torn up and our dog raiding our garbage and the neighbors garbage, I would not recommend a beagle especially mixed with Jack Russell that barks continuously in my neighborhood, I would rehome the dog.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks all.

I'd vote to rehome him too, but finding a home is not so easy.

Seems every rescue here is full to the gills.

They simply don't need a dog at this stage in their lives.

Neither her husband or my daughter have time or experience.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Shame on the rescue for placing this dog with a family with small children. They need to take this dog back, there is NO WAY they didn't know this dog had these kinds of issues. 

I've only met one JRT who was cute and affectionate. My sister has 2 of them, I don't like my children around them. My kids are pre-teens, they've been teaching german shepherd puppies NO BITES since they were 3 and 5, I'm still apprehensive about those jacks. Especially the bitch!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Beagles can be a handful for many.....

Probably some of the easiest pups to fall for however.......

Beagles are vocal dogs with a considerable amount of "energy" behind their "early alarm warning systems"....in general.

SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

JRTs have the heart of a lion ...so they say....I believe it.

SuperG


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah, the beagles I've known have had 'wandering' problems and have been kinda dumb, but never knew one to be aggressive.

I didn't advocate her having a dog at all but she was determined...

I've told her never to let her little ones alone with any dog.

I hope they'll find a home for him.

Think they're letting this trainer take him for a week while they look for a place or no kill rescue.

Think someday I'll get a suitable dog, housebreak and train around the children and then give them the pup.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

Have the rescue "trade" you a dog -- take this one back and she take another. A spot for a spot.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

If they want a dog, here's one that would do. Sadly, Katy is not with us anymore. She was just as gentile as could be, just a wonderful dog. 

While visiting relatives one asked me, 'where do I get a dog like this'? I said, you don't get a dog like this anywhere, you build a dog like this.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

as with most breeds poor breeding practices have ruined many good breeds
formerly known as good family dogs i have known many beagles that bit and were not good with kids at all
for good with kids labs tend to be good but you have to go based on individuals

honestly with a newborn in the house i would be hesitant to bring home any shelter dog


----------

